
Apple unveils new iPad Pros with nearly edge-to-edge screens - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/apple-unveils-new-ipad-pros-with-nearly-edge-to-edge-screens/
======
Redoubts
>>
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dqw6Q6MWsAAT0Q4?format=jpg&name=...](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dqw6Q6MWsAAT0Q4?format=jpg&name=large)

> Faster than 92% of all portable PCs

So, arm macs when?

~~~
Synaesthesia
Except not all code is cocoa yet, some relies on x86, like many games and you
wouldn’t be able to run windows. Apple will be blue to do it eventually, but
they’re gonna want the transition to be perfect.

~~~
rbanffy
> you wouldn’t be able to run windows.

To me, it's a feature, not a bug ;-)

> some relies on x86

This is, probably, a major pain point. There's a lot of code that's optimized
for x86 and its SIMD extensions that compiles to unoptimized code on ARM (and
POWER, and anything else).

